# Trimming Ribs - How Much?



## Saphellae (May 8, 2008)

Do you just cut off the big pieces of fat and leave the smaller ones?  Or do you go all out and trim as much as you can?

A little bit of fat is good, isn't it?

I need advice.. it takes me way too long to trim ribs.

They are being slow cooked.


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

What kind of ribs? Gotta pic?
The fat will definitely stick around slow cooking them, but that never bothered me.  You can scoop it off the next day after refrigerating.

fat=flavor


----------



## Saphellae (May 8, 2008)

Sure do.. one sec...

Pork back ribs, I chose the one with the less fat. I hate paying for fat! These were on for a great price, I got two racks for 7.80$ canadian.

Seems to still have the membrane on it I think? the second pic is the bottom of them.. that all has to peeled off, yes? Any suggestions instead of cutting my fingers off trying to slice it off?

FRONT:







BACK:


----------



## suziquzie (May 8, 2008)

I'd take off any giant chunks before and leave whatever else for after cooking. 
It adds to flavor and keeps 'em juicy. 
mmmmm ribs.... that sounds yummy.


----------



## Katie H (May 8, 2008)

I just trim the obvious stuff, then skim later.  As pacanis  said, fat  equals  flavor.  Also adds richness to the  dish.


----------



## Saphellae (May 8, 2008)

I have a really easy, tasty recipe for slow cooked ribs if you want it Suzi. Takes 15 minutes prep (aside from trimming).

Is that the membrane on the bottom?


----------



## suziquzie (May 8, 2008)

I can't tell if the membrane is still there but I wouldn't trim a thing off those babies!


----------



## Saphellae (May 8, 2008)

They are pretty nice eh?  I saw them and I asked Nick if he wanted ribs this week and he frantically nodded his head and said YES YES YES YES YES lol

What is the membrane anyways? Is it that little piece with all the little bones in it? If it is, this one doesnt have any


----------



## love2"Q" (May 8, 2008)

yes it is a membrane on the bottom ...
pick at it on a corner with a sharp knife ..
then grab it with a paper towel .. 
might take a couple tries ..


----------



## suziquzie (May 8, 2008)

yep there would be a layer over the bones that would peel off in 1 piece. 
never made ribs in a slow cooker, always oven and fire. I'd love to try it!


----------



## Saphellae (May 8, 2008)

Okay  So the membrane is the shiny thing and it doesnt keep seasoning on it...

Here is my recipe:

2 racks of pork back ribs
4 tsp mesquite or cajun spice depending on your tastes, i prefer mesquite
1/2 tsp of salt and pepper each
2 cups ketchup
1/2 cup wine vinegar
2 tbsp sugar
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce

Trim fat from ribs, cut into two rib portions.  

Stir together spice, salt and peper in a small bowl.  Rub all over the ribs - I like to throw a rib in at a time and coat it.  Arrange them on a broiler pan and broil until they are brown, normally about 5 minutes per side. 

While they are broiling you can make the sauce.  Whisk the ketchup, vinegar, sugar, and Worcestershire sauce.  Dip each rib into the sauce to coat it, and place them in the slower cooker stacked. Don't let them touch the sides or they will burn.  Pour remaining sauce over the ribs in the slow cooker.

Cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours, or until they are tender.  The bones will be so soft they will be edible!  But I wouldn't eat them.. lol

If you want to speed it up, cook on high for 6 ish hours.  I don't recommend this as it burns some of them.


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

Whoaa, them there's the good ones 

I would only pick off any loose fat. Just the hanging stuff if there is any even.  It's nice to peel the membrane... I do..... dig a paring knife under a shorter rib to start and use a paper towell for grip, but there's two camps on this one.  Once you tear a cooked rib off, you never eat that side anyway.  You wouldn't be doing yourself a diservice to leave it on rather than if you had to fight with it.

Looks like a couple a really nice racks...... but slow cooking?  As in not using a grill?


----------



## Saphellae (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone!! I'm off to trim those ribs.

I broil them to brown and then slow cook them.


----------



## Barb L. (May 9, 2008)

Nice looking ribs there Saph, I just season mine - thats it, membrane never bothered me.


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 9, 2008)

I prefer to trim the membrane off...it does not break down during the cooking process and can leave some tough spots. It's not terrible to leave it on, but I have gotten better results when removing it. Same applies to pork tenderloins.


----------



## JPolito830 (May 9, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I broil them to brown and then slow cook them.





DId you end up cooking them yesterday...How did they turn out?


----------



## Jeekinz (May 9, 2008)

The removal of the membrane is more of an opinion rather than something that should be done.  Sometimes I remove it sometimes I try to take it off and it turns out to be a pain, so I leave it on.

I wouldn't trim a thing on those ribs either.  They look real good.  Sometimes you'll get a small little piece that's barely hanging on, I trim that off and give it to the dog after it has cooked through.


----------



## Saphellae (May 9, 2008)

I did take off the membrane. It was kinda gross lol. I'm glad I cut my fingernails as short as I could (i usually have nice "girly" fingernails, not too long but not really short and done too) because I've had a bad experience of picking meat out from under them.. EW. They are broiling right now and they are HUGE! They are going to be soooo good. 

After they broil they'll be in the slow cooker, and I"ll post a pic for everyone. I am going to make more again next week if they have more nice cuts like this.

Mmmm. 






Look how big these suckers are:


----------

